# Samsung Galaxy S



## Livingit (Jan 7, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S doesn't recognize sim card. Got this while in Japan and doesn't recognizes my network or sim card when I'm back home in Singapore. Pls help.


----------



## SlashDW (Jul 24, 2011)

Cool, nice app! Where's the link? Lol

Sent from my G2x using Rootzwiki Pro App!


----------

